
Ex-Green Beret pitched Venezuela coup plot to Colorado investors last year - laurex
https://www.militarytimes.com/news/your-military/2020/05/08/ex-green-beret-pitched-venezuela-plot-to-colorado-investors-last-year-claiming-links-to-trump-insider-and-dc-consultants/
======
strstr
I had expected this to be a story of pure fraud. Instead it was... something
else entirely?

I’m curious precisely which laws Goudreau violated. Article specifically
mentions arms trafficking, but that honestly seems like a far cry from the
obvious conspiracies to murder/kidnap/etc. I’ve never really had to consider
the question of “what American law are you violating if you are conspiring to
overthrow someone else’s government on American soil?” If the US lacks an
extradition treaty with the target, the target’s laws aren’t relevant in
practice.

~~~
molecule
_The Neutrality Act of 1794 makes it illegal for an American citizen to wage
war against any country at peace with the United States_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutrality_Act_of_1794](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutrality_Act_of_1794)

 _18 U.S. Code § 960.Expedition against friendly nation_

[https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/960](https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/960)

Contemporary application: _A Texas businessman convicted of plotting to
violate the U.S. Neutrality Act in a failed 2014 bid to overthrow the
government of Gambia and install himself as president of the tiny African
nation was sentenced on Thursday to a year in prison._

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-gambia-plot-
idUSKCN0Y...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-gambia-plot-
idUSKCN0Y403Y)

